# ras le bol (Grisbi)



## pbord12 (4 Mars 2008)

bonsoir
J'ai telecharge grisbi mais je ne peut l'ouvrir, j'ai veillé a reisntaller x11 sur le cd leopard mais je ne peut l'ouvrir, quelqu'un peut il me dire quel grisbi il faut telecharger, sur le site il y en a une dizaine pour mac osx, pour un logiciel soit disant francais il n'y en a pas un mot.
Merci pour vos reponses


----------



## Eul Mulot (5 Mars 2008)

Il te faut une version auto instalable si tu ne veux pas l'utiliser via MacPorts ou Fink, donc choisi l'installeur  pour la 10.4 dans la catégorie " Version 0.5.9 (Version auto-installable".

Après la version pour la 10.5 n'est pas sortie mais celle de la 10.4 devrait pouvoir marcher, bien que d'autres personnes ont des soucis X11/ Leopard. 

Tiens nous au courant !


----------



## virgilerl (13 Avril 2008)

je suis comme pbord12 . J'attends avec impatience une nlle version de Grisbi


----------



## rizoto (5 Mai 2008)

Pareil pour moi

En plus je n'ai trouvé aucun logiciel de gestion/compta perso qui me convienne :hein:


----------



## p4bl0 (5 Mai 2008)

CashBox ?


----------



## rizoto (5 Mai 2008)

déja essayé comme la plupart

Seul eldorado me convient à peu près mais je n'arrive pas à importer mes QIF correctement et rapidement.


----------



## lefevre.j (13 Juin 2008)

J'ai pu installer "Grisbi 0.5.8" sans problème sous Mac Os 10.5.
mais lorsque je veux importer un fichier OFX, on me demande de recompiler Grisbi avec l'option
OFX. Comment fait-on pour compiler ce programma sur iMac.
Merci pour votre aide.
Jean L:


----------



## ntx (13 Juin 2008)

On installe les outils de dév sur ton DVD de Mac OSX, on récupère les sources et on suit les instructions du ReadMe.


----------



## lefevre.j (14 Juin 2008)

Merci pour cette info. Je vais analyser ce que m'offre les différents programmes


----------



## ntx (14 Juin 2008)

Apparemment il existe un package sur Fink, essaye de passer par là, ça te lancera les compilations des dépendances et de l'application. Il te faut quand même installer les outils de dév, et pour utiliser Fink tu peux soit passer par le terminal, soit utiliser une GUI comme Fink Commander.


----------

